# Kaspersky takes a long time to update



## abhishek_734 (Dec 28, 2008)

I hv kaspersky internet security 09 installed on win vista home basic with an airtel edge connection which gives me an avg speed of 15 kB/sec.After a format of my system,i reinstalled kis.but now it started taking a very long time to update.about 6 hrs iin which it downloaded abt 80 MB.after update finishes it asks me to restart and after restarting it says databases are corrupted,the protection is disabled and i should update again and same thing happens again...i downloaded the updated version of program and this time too the same process happened but after 2-3 attempts i was able to update it to the latest definitions.but again after 1 day when i try to update again it is taking a long time and getting stuck at 99%.and after 1 day i m continuosly getting the messg that databases r obsolete and i should update now which on updating again gets stuck at 99%.thogh it is showing that it is downloading in terms of MB and also the file name.what shud i do?


NOTE:In my update settings,i hv set the program to download the database definitions update only and not the program update so i dont think it is updating the program along with definition.also the update size is going upto 70 MB while the program setup is just of 40 MB.


----------



## Dark Core (Dec 28, 2008)

This happens when ur using black listed key, just try this: reinstall the application and activate as trial and try to update, if it works then the problem is surely ur using pirated version


----------



## Ross (Dec 28, 2008)

Try removing the program with removal tool(available at Kaspersky's website), reinstall it and then update.

80 MB of updates, 6 hrs are not normal, you must report the issue at Kaspersky Lab Forum *forum.kaspersky.com/


----------



## abhishek_734 (Dec 28, 2008)

my kaspersky is legal.after reinstalling the program ,i m using the 30 day trial.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 28, 2008)

You are running genuine kaspersky or cracked one?

*UPDATE*

Go report the issue to Kapersky forum via the link that Ross gave


----------



## pratik03 (Dec 28, 2008)

Uninstall previous version Download latest version KIS 8.0.0.506 & update it again


----------



## abhishek_734 (Dec 28, 2008)

i m using latest version KIS 8.0.0.506 .will report the issue to kaspersky lab.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like I has faced the similar problem in one  of the office computer.. I think it was due to a virus which was already present in the system before installing kaspersky.. 

Few of the data files of kaspersky was getting corrupted (may be because of the the virus) and due to this kaspersky was downloading the updates again and again. though my key was not blacklisted... kaspersky used to report that the validity of the license was over . Since I didnt  have time to reinstall xp , I removed kaspersky and installed avast for the moment.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 28, 2008)

abhishek_734 said:


> i m using latest version KIS 8.0.0.506 .will report the issue to kaspersky lab.


Do the following

1. Uninstall Kaspersky using: *www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

2. Now completely scan with *www.superantispyware.com/download.html & *www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free or Go for Kaspersky Online Scan (remember you must be on a fast connection for this): *www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

3. Reinstall Kaspersky


----------



## Ross (Dec 28, 2008)

Its not a good idea to use Uninstallers(third party like Revo) for security applications and specially Kaspersky. You must uninstall Kaspersky only by Add/Remove... or by its removal tool.

Try scanning with softwares mrintech suggested to detect and disinfect your machine.

Then while installing Kaspersky, select custom installation and here select 'Enable self-defense before installation'.


----------



## abhishek_734 (Dec 29, 2008)

thx everyone for ur help,the problem is resolved now..this is what i did.

1.installed superantispyware and a square as suggested by mrintech.scanned my machine and found 5-6 tracking cookies which i removed.went for the quick scan though as full scan was taking time.

2.then i uninstalled kaspersky using revo uninstaller.

3.then reinstalled kaspersky.

4.now,updating is normal with the update size ranging from 200-600 kB.

5.thx again...


----------

